# Caboose or not to Caboose, that is the question



## Eric97123 (Dec 13, 2009)

Do you run with or without a caboose.. I am not too much of a caboose fan and as my rolling stock grows I tend to run with out it less and less. Just curious if I am in the minority


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I like cabooses, so I do. Since I run steam engines, it's historically appropriate. At some point, technology made cabooses unnecessary, as the trucks on the rolling stock could be monitored from the engine and cabooses were abandoned. Bottom line is, it's your railroad, so you get to make the rules.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I run cabooses on all my lines. Just because I like a variety of cars. Originally I tried to stay in the 50 - 60 period so I could run steam and diesels. Then I found an GP-35 that I really like, now I run what ever looks good to me. The only rule I still keep is that the road names tend to be eastern ones.


----------



## subwayaz (Dec 26, 2009)

I also like cabeese, so always run one on my lines.I've installed a couple of Fred's but just use them on sidelings when the cabeese are on the caboose rail in the yard.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Sometimes I run one and sometimes I don't
On N HO and O.

It's your RR do what you want.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

I always run a caboose, even with my diesels... I like how they look :thumbsup:


----------



## glgraphix (Dec 21, 2008)

Caboose's have character. I think its all up to you. I personally love cabooses, makes for a good end to a train, hehe.

Kevin


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Cabooses on the looses!*

Just have to have that old favorite running behind that sting of freight cars. Plus where will my brakeman,conductor,hoseman sleep on those overnight fast freight runs.


----------



## B.C.RAIL (Sep 1, 2008)

I like cabooses too, always use them.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

glgraphix said:


> Caboose's have character. I think its all up to you. I personally love cabooses, makes for a good end to a train, hehe.
> 
> Kevin


To me, that's the real issue: a freight train just doesn't look complete without one. Passenger trains are borderline---a set of streamlined cars can pass on it's own merits.


----------



## ALCOS4EVER (Jun 30, 2009)

Most of my equipment is from the caboose era so a caboose is a given. I do have some post caboose era equipment that I also run with a caboose for two reasons. First I like them and no train looks complete without one. Second I don't have a home layout and I only get to run with my club at shows. The caboose is a good way to tell that your train hasn't separated when you're watching it from a long distance. Great excuse.


----------

